

Here’s a *real* Bill Gates Windows installation debacle - samaysharma
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/heres-real-bill-gates-windows-installation-debacle/

======
na85
And that, folks, is arguably the single biggest contribution to Apple's
success. Every hero needs a villain, and if Windows had actually been good
instead of merely the lesser evil I think Apple would have had a much harder
time of breaking into the desktop market. I know it's "cool" to shit on
Windows and Microsoft, and I actually despise Apple products, but let's be
frank: Microsoft had a great opportunity and they blew it. Windows 8 will not
return them to their former place of glory.

Microsoft had _huge_ mind share. Everybody's aunts and uncles were all running
Windows in the XP heydays. Microsoft has (had?) enormous talent but it's
seemingly been squandered. Their design decisions in the last decade or so
seem to continually shift from one boneheaded idea to the next. Using a modern
Windows is an exercise in frustration from start to finish, as Bill so
helpfully illustrates here.

I've never worked at MSFT but every single bit of news I read about them
points to massive, systemic cultural problems and I think those problems
manifest themselves in what could have been a truly stellar series of
operating systems.

IMHO I truly think the only thing keeping Windows in the OS game is gaming. As
soon as gaming on Linux (or even OSX) becomes viable I believe Windows will
cease to exist outside the mobile space.

------
bdfh42
Quote: "if he brings even a fraction of that attitude to his new role as
technical adviser, it would at least keep Microsoft’s product teams on their
toes"

But the problem is the issues that Gates saw did not get fixed. Even Bill
Gates could not get this stuff fixed. The mess continued.

